# What would you do with a HUGE tank?



## Getsome (Mar 19, 2007)

hey guys and gals,

i'm a former frog owner thinking of getting back into it. i'm not happy with my current reef tank, so i'm contemplating changing gears. 

if you had 125g of space to work with (6ft long tank), what would you do? how many different types of frogs would you keep? would it be completely overkill and impossible to feed? are there logistics that would be too difficult as far as care goes?

i'd love to hear all of your thoughts about what you would dream up if you had the ways and means to work with a 125g in-wall tank. let the creative juices flow!

thanks for your time.

brandon


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't have a tank as large as yours but i just tore down my reef in favor of a dart tank also


http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25998

If it was me I would go with a large single species tank with lots of natural setting see if u can get frogs to breed and rear in the tank without human interfernece


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Can we get a pic of what you got now. Get a better idea of shape and height and stuff. Thanks.
RIght now, I'm thinking lush tropical rainforest, with waterfalls and rivers, and a pond or two. Cliffs, and hills, etc... 
ANyway, I'll say more if I see the tank.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have a 190 gallon tank that I have made into a lizard viv. For now I am sticking with smaller tanks for frogs. 
If I were you I would have a very nice and usable background, and get a pile of thumbnails for the background, and get some cobalts or auratus for the bottom of the tank.(or any larger frog that likes the floor of the viv. If you know enough about frogs to be able to house them together, this is what I would do.

Just my 2 cents, Curt.


----------



## Getsome (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the thoughts. It really helps get the creativity going.

For reference, the tank is about as tall as my cat: 
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/ ... l10012.jpg

Sits in the wall...
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/ ... l10005.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/ ... l10023.jpg

...and is 6 feet long.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/ ... l10035.jpg

Thanks,
~B


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Why not split it up into different tanks using glass dividers? That way, you could set it up for each species and have various kinds of frogs "in one tank"....just separated. Just a thought.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd turn it on its side and use it as an orchid flasking cabinet...

Actually I think a large group of a single species would be a good idea in that kind of tank. Red-backed galacts, leucs, auratus... Maybe 10 frogs. If you put some thought into it, you could probably create a somewhat naturalized breeding area that would allow the adults to raise the tads. Of course you wouldn't get as many tads as if you had pulled them, but it would be a very interesting thing to do anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with rob, on the frog breeding thing.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I am starting my 125g viv right now. Its 72'' x 24'' x 18'' and it will house 5 orange headed bassleri. I just started construction so I should have some pics up this week and a construction journal. Its going to have a waterfall and a drip wall with a false bottom. I am going to try to make it as similar to a peruvien ranforest as possible.
Jason


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I would divided it into 3 smaller tanks. And then fill it with some pumis... but that's just me. Other than that, I see a lush green mini-ecosystem in there.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Uroplatus tank.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I see a viv with two buttress stumps and lush green moss filled with Black Bassleri!!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Terribilis or a leuc group would be neat as well.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

theres several construction journels from people with large tanks. you could get ideas from them.

as for my big tank, i'm going to get 4 or 5 leucs to start with and let them breed to up the population in it. then sell any extra. in it theres a long stream that ends in a waterfall that cascades into 2 small ponds before ending in a larger pond. the nicest thing about it is the fact that theres LOTS of space for plants etc.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

turn it into a vert and have a group of standard lamasi or varribilis


----------



## salvoz (May 10, 2004)

you don't have to abandon the watery realm altogether: how about a paludrium(sp?)--basically 2/3 or so land with some significant open water and buckets of emergent/submerged plants. Turn it into a backwater streambank. you can have schooling fish/S. American dwarf cichlids in the water part and populate the land with some good display darts and a thumbnail species. I have done this on a smaller scale and have always enjoyed watching hapless fruitflies getting picked off near the waters edge by the fish.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

*Converting a 125 reef*

oh man, you're breakin my heart!!! LOL

What went wrong with your reef??? I can definitely sympathize with your situation. I've been maintaining reef tanks for about 6 years now. Like you, I have had ups and downs. And like you, I've done both reef and frog tanks and I'm gettin back into the frogs. Is your tanks plumbed for an overflow or closed loop? If so, are you gonna try to incorporate a water feature or are you going to just plug the holes up? Your set up will depend a lot on what you want the tank to look like. Have you decided on the species of frogs that you want? It will also have a big impact on your design.


----------



## yankeereefer (Jan 24, 2007)

Huge tank? No Problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

wonder how much that beast would eat? Can you imagine the food bill?


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

That beast ain't eating nothin. Its been turned into fertilizer!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I like salvoz's idea, a paludrium would be neat. I'd get a group of leucs and some kind of fish and have a cliff above the water feature with water cascading down it. I've never done one of these so I wouldn't even know where to start. But you did use it for a reef tank so it obviously can hold water.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Go with yankeereefer's idea  By the way, what does that monster eat?


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Nevermind, I figure it eats mice?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Your tanks location gives you a chance to make something really creative.. 
You cant use a background because its going to be viewable from both sides.
I picture a big stump with broms growing off of it.. and on the other side, I see a a 5 inch deep water area(about 1/4 of the floor space) with some Danios in a group. A group of galactonotus ( you choose the color) roaming the land area. A small waterfall in the water side. Put some pothos in there and let it fill in some of the open space. Think about adding some vines to fill the air space... 

Thats one cool spot for a viv. Take your time. Maybe thinka bout setting up a 10 gallon viv with leucs for experience first. Oh, and read many construction journals to inspire your mind.

Frank


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I've always wanted to do an island type paldaium especilly in a tank that is easily viewable from both sides.


----------

